# WLAN - Was wird benötigt?



## mhribernik (24. August 2005)

Nabend. 

Ich versuche gerade ein drahrloses Netzwerk zu erstellen, doch ich habe null Ahnung. Deswegen klappt es auch nicht. Nun hab ich ein Frage an euch.

Was brauch ich überhaupt für ein WLAN Verbindung, was muss ich beachten?
Bis jetzt hab ichs mit einem Notebook und einem Desktop versucht. (Ich glaub ich brauch einene Router damit das funktioniert?)

Wie krieg ich so eine WLAN b oder g Verbindung schnellstmöglich hin?  

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Johannes Postler (25. August 2005)

Ja äh - hast du denn überhaupt Hardware um eine WLAN-Verbindung aufzubauen?
Für den Desktop brauchst du eine PCI-WLAN-Karte. Gibt aber auch welche für USB. Für das Notebook wäre eine PCMCIA-Karte ganz praktisch...
Dann kannst du eine AdHoc-Verbindung machen, also von PC zu PC. Wenn du aber ins Internet willst damit, empfiehlt sich ein WLAN-Router. Sind mittlerweile nicht mehr teuer...

Könntest du dir vielleicht mal anschaun: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/WLAN


----------

